

Convex hull visualizations with D3 - 1wheel
http://roadtolarissa.com/convex-hulls/

======
pimlottc
This is cool, but I was initially rather confused by the interactivity. I
expected the animations to play through by themselves like similar algorithm
visualizations and it took some trial and error to figure out how exactly to
advance the animation. Having to move the mouse around to different points all
the time gets a little tiresome. I suppose it's nice to allow the user to
advance the animation in whatever order they want but I would have been happy
to have it play through automatically in a proscribed ordering.

------
laex
A few months ago I implemented the Graham Scan algorithm with visualization in
GO. If anyone's interested, here's the link:
[https://github.com/hemantasapkota/go-
convexhull](https://github.com/hemantasapkota/go-convexhull)

------
gleenn
This is pretty awesome. The trade-offs between the two optimized versions of
Graham's scan and Jarvis' march are pretty interesting too, based on the
number of points that lie on the hull.

~~~
1wheel
Thanks!

Chan's algorithms is actually able to combine both approaches and runs in n
log h. It is a bit trickier though, so I didn't make an interactive for it.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chan%27s_algorithm](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chan%27s_algorithm)

